

Language can reveal the invisible, study shows - rodrigocoelho
http://www.news.wisc.edu/22062

======
lutusp
Another typical psychology study.

A quote: "If you're drinking a glass of milk, but thinking about orange juice,
he says, that may change the way you experience the milk."

And they call this science.

